# The love of my life



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Took my wonderful wife out to celebrate our 28th anniversary


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats.,hope a good time was had by all.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

:thumbsup: on your 28 years together Tim--- it only gets better on down the road.

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats Tim...


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

Congrats Tim!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Happy Anniversary Tim !


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

thanks everyone

we had a great time out together last night

we dont get to spend as much time together as we used to,since i switched careers

but we make the most out of the time we do spend together

dont know what i would do with out this wonderful woman in my life

if it wasnt for her i wouldnt be the man i am today


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry for the late response Tim, Happy 28th, I was out of town


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Ed,thank you and no worries


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey, Tim. Just saw this, too. Quite a run you got going. Congratulations!


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Late to the party as well. Happy anniversary you love birds! Congrats on a good long run. I just hope my wife doesn't kill me before 15 years haha.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Happy Anniversary!!! I hope Yall Celebrate Many Many More!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

thanks everyone

i think shes going to keep me

after all shes finally got me trained the way she wants me lol


----------

